# 462 Acute Pharyngitis vs. 784.1 Throat Pain



## halebill (Jan 8, 2014)

Happy Wednesday!

I'm crystal clear on Dx 462 acute pharyngitis. I have a provider who likes to sometimes report 784.1 throat pain, which excludes sore throat. Who can tell me, what exactly does "throat pain" entail? Thanks!


Bill Hale, CPC


----------



## tharal (Jan 15, 2014)

Sore throat is actually " pain or irritation of the throat". Normally using 462 for the diagnosis of sore throat as the alphabetic index directs, the code description is acute pharyngitis. But here I think the provider wants only the pain code, so he chose 784.1 simple throat pain...the definition of sore throat is also like that, pain in throat...

Thara L CPC H


----------

